# 95 pathy brake, battery a/t oil temp dash lights on



## hollywoodxx (Mar 26, 2009)

The brake light, battery light and a/t temp oil light on my dash came on all at once on my 95 Pathy. Checked the brake fluid, it was fine. After two days car wouldn't start. Took my car to Advancd Auto and had them put their tester on it, battery shown to need replacing. Bought new battery. Lasted two days. Charged it up and went back to AA...put tester on again and it shows battery good (but low, needed more charge) and charging system ok.
Put charger on low charge overnite, drove to work the next day. When I got out of work car woulnd't start. Needed a jump, started right up.

What can it be? Saw on this forum possibly alternator or under hood 100 amp fuse for battery. Could it be the alternator even though AA's tester showed system was ok? Could it be that fuse?

Something is either drawing juice or preventing alternator from charging the battery. 

Anyone have this happen to them? Anyone know what is the problem?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

whats the verdict ??? I am having the same issue


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

When the alternator output drops below the voltage of the battery, a diode turns on which provides a ground for those 3 dash lights and turns them on. Alternator needs replacing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Before replacing, make sure the 10 gauge white wire to the "BAT" terminal on the back of the alternator is good. Make sure you have battery voltage there and there's no excessive resistance in the circuit. Sometimes this wire will "burn up" or corrode and become stiff. Replace or repair with similar gauge wire if necessary. Also, I'm not a big fan of aftermarket alternators. They're cost is a bit more, but genuine Nissan reman. units are the best way to go when it comes to starters and alternators.


----------



## hollywoodxx (Mar 26, 2009)

Apparently that is what happens in Pathfinders when the alternator goes, all three lights go on. Replaced mine, that was the problem. Also needed the new battery anyway, as was over 6 years old.


----------



## sforbush (Apr 24, 2014)

*brake, battery and a/t oil temp lihhts on*

We have the same lights on but we changed the alternator and battery out and they are still on. Any ideas? It's a '96.


----------



## tasma3 (May 1, 2015)

I have the same problem but the alternator is new; was replaced less than a year ago. any ideas on what this is


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because it's new or recently installed, doesn't mean it's good, especially if it wasn't a genuine Nissan part. What's the charging system voltage?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

as smj suggested above, have you checked the wire at the alternator? and I have to agree about a/m starter/alterators, they are cheaper for a reason


----------



## obxchick (Sep 8, 2015)

I have just replaced mine also alternator and battery both have been checked and still good, but battery, a/t oil temp light and break light keep randomly coming on.... still no solution? or could it be the wires to the alternator?


----------

